# Broken Peerless Transmission



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm working on a Powershift 828 blower with a bad gear in the transmission. Anyone have any experience with these and repairing them?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i posted on your loose chain post


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Please don't keep opening additional threads on the same subject. One open in the repairs is enough


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry. I wanted to make sure I got good coverage and wasn't sure which place it applied to better.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*

Best to pick one area and post rather than shotgun it out. That way people can keep their info together and maybe build on what someone else has said or suggested.


----------

